# Afew of my new betta



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

This is my new betta, the photos do not do it justice at all as it actually has reds, blues and purples on it as well, but the photo drains those colours out







It is in a vase at the moement but hes gettin his own tank at the weekend

View attachment 92969

View attachment 92970

View attachment 92971


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

gotta love bettas


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

StuartDanger said:


> gotta love bettas


i dont








actually wonderful coloration. if i was a beta fan i imagine thats the type of beta id be in search of. great picture


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I had 4 betta bowls before, really was into them. Until I saw my reds shred one up :laugh: 
I prefer crown tails though.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Now that he has settled into his new home you cant actually see any green on him at all! He's mostly red and blue. Easily the nicest betta i'v ever had. I couldnt care less about crown tails, half moons etc, now iv got this guy, he owns all the fancy types!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very nice.

I've always liked bettas. Bettas are what got me into keeping fish, to be honest. And I much prefer keeping them in real tanks opposed to bowls/vases, so good call on the plan to transfer him over.

The one I have on my desk in a 2 gallon is doing AMAZING. It's really quite impressive what a little filtration will do for a fish.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

is that thing living in a vase? also looks good! i prefer crowntails also but for a common he has some nice colours


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Yes dan hes in a vase, but only for another day as the spare tank is in the shed at the moment. I would have left him at the shop untill i had the tnak set up but it was easily the best one there and i knew he would be snapped up by someone if i didnt get him then. I'l have to get more pics up because you wouldnt believe its the same fish now


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I've always liked bettas. Bettas are what got me into keeping fish, to be honest. And I much prefer keeping them in real tanks opposed to bowls/vases, so good call on the plan to transfer him over.
> 
> The one I have on my desk in a 2 gallon is doing AMAZING. It's really quite impressive what a little filtration will do for a fish.


Why?

Bettas dont need filtration. Breeders dont even have filtration on thier tanks. Remember, these things grow up in puddles of water, maybe 2-3g to 9-10g, and thats the way they like it. As long as you change the water everyone once in a while, an unfiltered vase will be just as good as a filtered tank.

BTW, they HATE water movement. Surface agitation is definitely not what you want with these fish, so if you are thinking about adding a filter piranhasrule, make sure it causes minimal surface agitation.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I dont think im going to put a flter in, just a small pump to keep water circulating. I'm aiming to keep the tank as simple as possible so all attention is on the fish. Black gravel as i have some laying around, a plant and thats it. A heat mat provides heat, keeps it around 22 which i think is fine for bettas. I took some more pics and these ones show its colours abit better. The one where hes flaring would have been sweet if it wasnt blurred

View attachment 93236

View attachment 93237

View attachment 93238


And this is one that shows the totally different colour. flash ruins it









View attachment 93239


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I've always liked bettas. Bettas are what got me into keeping fish, to be honest. And I much prefer keeping them in real tanks opposed to bowls/vases, so good call on the plan to transfer him over.
> 
> The one I have on my desk in a 2 gallon is doing AMAZING. It's really quite impressive what a little filtration will do for a fish.


Why?

Bettas dont need filtration. Breeders dont even have filtration on thier tanks. Remember, these things grow up in puddles of water, maybe 2-3g to 9-10g, and thats the way they like it. As long as you change the water everyone once in a while, an unfiltered vase will be just as good as a filtered tank.

BTW, they HATE water movement. Surface agitation is definitely not what you want with these fish, so if you are thinking about adding a filter piranhasrule, make sure it causes minimal surface agitation.
[/quote]

Saying a betta is 'happy' in a small vase or bowl is a bit stupid, in my opinion. Regarless of the fact that you're anthropomorphisizing - attributing human emotions to an animal that operates off of instinct - a glass bowl is NOTHING like their natural environment.

Out in the wild there is soil and plants and a natural cycle that keeps the water at a LOT higher quality than what you get in a stagnant little bowl where the fish is swimming around in its own wastes.

I have a betta in my 72 gallon discus community tank and he is THRIVING. The fish is larger in size than any betta I've ever seen kept in a bowl. And his colours are beyond fantastic. With his tail included the fish is easily 3" long. I've also kept bettas in a 30 gallon community, 10 gallon community, 5 gallon community and now 2 gallon tanks. All with filters where the nitrogen cycle was taking place. These fish have all done a lot better than any that were kept in bowls/vases. That's just my personal experience.

It comes down to my old addage - surviving is a lot different than thriving. You could survive if locked in a bathroom for a decade with very minimal food stuffs. Would you thrive? Of course not.

As for surface agitation and current, that's a given. But every filter's speed is alterable with something as simple as a bit of filter floss or sponge stuffed in the intake tube. That's what I've done in the 2 gallon tanks I have set up for my bettas. And it's fine. If in a larger tank you simply need somewhere for the fish to escape to and mellow out.

If transfering the betta in question from the original post into a tank I think it's rather pointless unless you're going to bother to include a filter of some type. Otherwise why not just let it be in the vase?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> If transfering the betta in question from the original post into a tank I think it's rather pointless unless you're going to bother to include a filter of some type. Otherwise why not just let it be in the vase?


More space. And the small pump would stop it getting stagnant. The way it is at the moment is fine in terms of 'surviving' but if its to 'thrive' im sure it would be alot happier in the new tank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I've always liked bettas. Bettas are what got me into keeping fish, to be honest. And I much prefer keeping them in real tanks opposed to bowls/vases, so good call on the plan to transfer him over.
> 
> The one I have on my desk in a 2 gallon is doing AMAZING. It's really quite impressive what a little filtration will do for a fish.


Why?

Bettas dont need filtration. Breeders dont even have filtration on thier tanks. Remember, these things grow up in puddles of water, maybe 2-3g to 9-10g, and thats the way they like it. As long as you change the water everyone once in a while, an unfiltered vase will be just as good as a filtered tank.

BTW, they HATE water movement. Surface agitation is definitely not what you want with these fish, so if you are thinking about adding a filter piranhasrule, make sure it causes minimal surface agitation.
[/quote]

Saying a betta is 'happy' in a small vase or bowl is a bit stupid, in my opinion. Regarless of the fact that you're anthropomorphisizing - attributing human emotions to an animal that operates off of instinct - a glass bowl is NOTHING like their natural environment.

Out in the wild there is soil and plants and a natural cycle that keeps the water at a LOT higher quality than what you get in a stagnant little bowl where the fish is swimming around in its own wastes.

I have a betta in my 72 gallon discus community tank and he is THRIVING. The fish is larger in size than any betta I've ever seen kept in a bowl. And his colours are beyond fantastic. With his tail included the fish is easily 3" long. I've also kept bettas in a 30 gallon community, 10 gallon community, 5 gallon community and now 2 gallon tanks. All with filters where the nitrogen cycle was taking place. These fish have all done a lot better than any that were kept in bowls/vases. That's just my personal experience.

It comes down to my old addage - surviving is a lot different than thriving. You could survive if locked in a bathroom for a decade with very minimal food stuffs. Would you thrive? Of course not.

As for surface agitation and current, that's a given. But every filter's speed is alterable with something as simple as a bit of filter floss or sponge stuffed in the intake tube. That's what I've done in the 2 gallon tanks I have set up for my bettas. And it's fine. If in a larger tank you simply need somewhere for the fish to escape to and mellow out.

If transfering the betta in question from the original post into a tank I think it's rather pointless unless you're going to bother to include a filter of some type. Otherwise why not just let it be in the vase?
[/quote]

YOu have a betta in a discus tank? I would think a discus tank needed a lot of filtration, which leads to surface movement. Also, O2, which means good amount of flow is needed.

Ive ket bettas for years, from a 10g tank, to a 1g bowl. There never been a major difference besides when he struggled in a tank with a simple aquaclear. Bettas watch for other bettas, thats it. You want good colours? Get a mirror...a simple male guppy will make the betta colour up and flare.

I was just pointing out that you dont NEED a big tank to see the results you see. Like you, IVe kept them in tons of different tanks, and all it takes is a bi-weekly water change and a bowl is no better than a tank, and that goes for everything from Deltas to your everyday 2.39 betta.

If you are putting a pump it, I would face it against the tank wall, and have a guard on it. Ive had bettas get tired and stuck on very small filters.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

you get bettas for 2.95? The basic ones are 3.99 (in english pounds) at most place round here


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

you better keep up with those daily or every other day water changes because i imagine w/o filtration your ammonia will build up to lethal levels.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

Paul said:


> you better keep up with those daily or every other day water changes because i imagine w/o filtration your ammonia will build up to lethal levels.


Nope, only if you leave food in.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

so what form of waste does the fish excrete?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

Paul said:


> so what form of waste does the fish excrete?


Very little amounts of ammonia, IVe never had a betta get sick or die from it tho. I had one's bowl crack, and one jump while transitioning, bu never any deaths from lack of filter...have you not seen what they are sold in? They live in those little cups for weeks! And those are luxury mansions compared to what they are shipped in


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i am interested in the chemical assay you performed to quantitatively determine "little amount" as a measurement of ammonia.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Dannyboy iv seen what they are shipped in. often not even enough water to stay up straight in. They are tough buggers! But quite afew dont survive the process, or are in a poor state


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

Paul said:


> Dannyboy iv seen what they are shipped in. often not even enough water to stay up straight in. They are tough buggers! But quite afew dont survive the process, or are in a poor state


Yea, they are rediculous. The fish cant even move, thier whole bodies arent even submerged.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> YOu have a betta in a discus tank? I would think a discus tank needed a lot of filtration, which leads to surface movement. Also, O2, which means good amount of flow is needed.


Have you ever kept discus? Discus hate current. Their tank needs to be as still as possible otherwise they become VERY unhappy.

Also - the amount of wastes built up in the bowl depend heavily upon a person's feeding regime and water changing schedule, not to mention the size of the bowl itself and what has been placed in said vase/bowl for decorations. I still find it hard to believe that a fish living in an unfiltered vase is completely unharmed by the build up of ammonia/wastes in regards to the average person's water changing schedule...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

True, maybe we sohuld all get one of these bad boys:


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great fins


----------

